# What Up



## Liberando (Dec 6, 2008)

Hey to you all, I feel like I just found a lost warbird in my backyard finding this sight,its beyond cool. I came here for some research,hope you don't mind. 

Arthur


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 6, 2008)

Not much is up. What's up with you?

Welcome.


----------



## Flyboy2 (Dec 6, 2008)

What's up and welcome... Nice smiley


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 6, 2008)

Welcome, Liberando. Participate. That's the only way to learn.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 6, 2008)

Sup yo! Kudos to da newbie. Peace, out!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 6, 2008)

The sky's up! Welcome from England.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Liberando. Hmmmm... Wasn't that the name of 
a B-24 Squadron ? The Liberandos ????

Edit: The Liberandos: The 376th Bomb Group (Heavy)

So, tell us why you picked that name ?????

Charles


----------



## Liberando (Dec 6, 2008)

I picked it because the "Lady Be Good " who was a Liberando got lost in the desert and in so doing they became immortal in a sense when they found them in 61. Just as My Uncle Bill West,a Naiviagtor on a B-24 did in 43 somewhere over Europe. I never knew the name of Uncle Bill's plane, but he is always going to be the 26 YO I see in that picture on the mantle with wide-eyed wonderment as people explain what he did. Somewhere in the Libyan desert there is still a missing crewman from The "Lady Be Good", maybe it was the navigator. I like to think that Uncle Bill would have done a better job with his charts though.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 6, 2008)

Hell yeah. Gob bless his soul.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 7, 2008)

Welcome Arthur!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 7, 2008)

Welcome mate.Greetings form Poland.


----------



## v2 (Dec 7, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 7, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Liberando (Dec 7, 2008)

Gnomey said:


> Welcome!



I have a picture of Sir Winston with his B24 "Commando". Everytime I meet someone who is Brittish I say: "Thank God for Winston Churchill." 

I also think Hugh Dowding was one of the most underated figures of the War.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 7, 2008)

Where in California you live? I'm from Orange County.


----------



## Messy1 (Dec 7, 2008)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Denahue (Dec 7, 2008)

Welcome from Colorado...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 7, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Freebird (Dec 7, 2008)

Airframes said:


> The sky's up!



the planets, the stars, a few asteroids.......  



Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Liberando (Dec 7, 2008)

syscom3 said:


> Where in California you live? I'm from Orange County.



Sac of Tomatoes... ahem!,I mean Sacramento The Fat man and Little boy landed at McClellen airforce base on their way to destiny(for refueling) I live in all that excitement


----------

